# Llave selectora  digital



## gago09 (Oct 2, 2008)

Buenas a ver si alguien me ayuda con esto (si es un circuito mejor) , lo que necesito es hacer con un pulsador una llave electronica para tres salidas
. o sea que aprieto el pulsador una vez y me habilita la primer salida , lo vuelvo a apretar y me habilita la segunda salida y vuelvo a apretar y me habilita la tercera.
Con un pic creo que se puede , me gustaria que alguien me de una mano
Muchas gracias...


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 2, 2008)

Hola.
Este circuito es de 4 salidas, para que sea de 3 debes conectar la pata 15 con la 7 (o mueves la línea del 10 a 7).
Los transistores y los LEDs pueden eliminarse ya que solo indican que salida está activa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gonzo666 (Nov 23, 2008)

lo siento tu diagrama esta bien pero el dijo piccccccccccccc


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 23, 2008)

Hola.

Como puedes ver no dice con un pic, sino dice *creo que con un pic *

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## janvama (Nov 23, 2008)

Hola,

Me parece que usar un PIC para desarrollar ese requerimiento es demaciado hardware y es suficiente con el circuito propuesto por elaficionado.
Solo un par de detalles para que el circuito funcione mejor:

1.- La patilla 13 del 4017 conectarlo a tierra (o patilla 8 del 4013). Si es que no deseas tener un sistema de desabilitacion de conteo.
2.- entre la patilla 14 del 4017 colocar un condensador polar con respecto a tierra (puede ser electrolitico). Con esto evitaras que el contador se descontrole cuando presionas el pulsador. El valor del condensador puede ser de 1uF a 10uF.

Suerte,

Andrew.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 23, 2008)

Hola.
El circuito está hecho con el simulador Livewire, que asume que la pata 13 ya está en tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## irega (Ene 20, 2009)

Hola a todos, el circuito me parece fantástico, pero yo quiero aprovecharlo para conmutar resistencias y cambiar el valor de corriente de salida en un cargador de baterías NiCd o NiMh. Mi duda es la siguiente: ¿qué corriente soportarían los contactos del integrado 4066?. La corriente máxima que yo quisiera seleccionar estaría alrededor de 500 mA. No quiero utilizar relés para evitar que haya con el tiempo malos contactos.

Graciaasss


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2009)

Hola.
Los interruptores aceptan como máx.  +/ - 10mA cada uno, no es apropiado para lo que deseas.
Pero puedes excitar transistores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## irega (Ene 20, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Mi otra pregunta es como conexionar el transistor a la salida del 4017, lo hago colocando una resistencia entre la base del NPN y la salida del 4017, el emisor a masa y en el colector conexiono la resistencia que corresponde a la resistencia de corriente del cargador. Ahora otra cosa, me podrías decir qué reistencia de base le pongo y como la calculo así como que transistor utilizo porque tengo pensado controlar corrientes de 1 A (para tirar por lo alto).

Corrígeme si lo que te he propuesto no está bien.

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2009)

Hola.
Esa es la idea. Acerca de la corriente de base del transistor, debes tener encuenta que el 4017 puede dar como máximo algo más de 6mA. Esto quiere decir que para que el transistor te dé 1A con una corriente de base de 6mA, debe tener un beta de más de 160, lo ideal sería usa un transistor darlington o 2 transistores en configuración darlington, así el 4017 usará menos corriente. 
Después de lo dicho una resistencia de base de 10K estaría bien. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## irega (Ene 21, 2009)

Gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda, me gustaría saber también qué darlington utilizarías tú en este caso. No te enfades conmigo, pero es hace  años que terminé mis estudios de electrónica y al no practicarla estoy pez. No me acuerdo de fórmulas ni de configuraciones y aunque sigo buscando en libros y en el foro sigo estando k.o.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2009)

irega dijo:
			
		

> .....me gustaría saber también qué darlington utilizarías tú en este caso. .....


Puedes emplear como etapa de potencia para activar tus relees un integrado ULN2003 que son 7 darlington, no necesitan resistencia en la base e incluyen diodos de protección, solo tienes que conectar tus relees entre (+) y la salida correspondiente del ULN2003


----------



## Guest (Ene 21, 2009)

hola, no queria sacar de tema pero aprovecho para consultar al foro,

como construir un mix (sin pic) de cuatro canales de entrada y una salida,

la idea es mezclar con cuatro videoreproductores vhs



.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2009)

Hola enca.

El circuito no mezcla, sólo selecciona una entrada/salida a la vez.
Si unes las salidas del 4066, tendrás una salida común, para todas la entradas, pero no, una mezcla.

 Mira aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about25657.html
tal vez, te puede servir.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guest (Ene 21, 2009)

elaficionado, el max4135 es para 6 entradas y 1 salida ?, lo que necesito es al reves, 4 o 6 entradas y una salida, 




en realidad lo que busco es construir un swicher, no mezclador que es mas complicado.




.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2009)

Hola.
Como ya te dije, en el circuito de la llave digital, unes las salidas del 4066 y tendrás 4 entradas y una salida, que es lo que dices que deseas. También puedes unir la entradas y tendrás una entrada y 4 salidas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fibonacci (Feb 22, 2010)

Una pregunta yo estoy necesitando hacer algo parecido pero preciso selecciona una fuente de audio u otra y cada fuente de audio es de 6 canales. Como puedo hacer??


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola. 
Sería mejor si publicas tu circuito y así tener una mejor idea de lo buscas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fibonacci (Feb 22, 2010)

Este es el circuito que hice pero no c bien que corriente maneja el integrado en las llaves es paa conmutar entre 2 fuentes de audio 5.1


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola.
El 4066 es para señal y soporta hasta 10mA.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fibonacci (Feb 22, 2010)

Sigo preguntando lo conectari despues de un pre y en la salida de la pc y luego a la potencia 5.1
sera factible o quemaria todo jeje???


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola.

Sí, después del preamp. y de la PC, por si acaso debes poner una resistencia de un 1K en serie con un condensador de 10uF/25V en cada canal (o salida del 4066) y de allí a la potencia del 5.1

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fibonacci (Feb 22, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> hola.
> 
> Sí, después del preamp. Y de la pc, por si acaso debes poner una resistencia de un 1k en serie con un condensador de 10uf/25v en cada canal (o salida del 4066) y de hay a la potencia del 5.1
> 
> ...


muchas gracias el aficionado


----------



## sobrituning (Abr 25, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo e esto pero con mucha ganas de aprender por eso pregunto, jejeje.
las dudas que me surgieron:

-¿la conexion como seria?
ENTRADAS==LLAVE SELECTORA==PREAMPLIFICADOR ESTEREO==AMPLIFICADOR ESTEREO

-Las zonas verdes de la foto adjunta es para conectar la señal positiva de la señal o para que son

-Las zonas rojas de la imagen adjunta son para conectar la salida de la señal positiva hacia el pre.

- Si las dos anteriores son ciertas con el terminal GND ¿que se haria?

resumendo..., soy nuevo en esto y entiendo poco el circuito.

saludos y gracis


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola.

Cada señal tiene dos vías, una es la vía o camino de la señal y la otra vía es la tierra (GND).

En el circuito sólo se muestra el camino de la señal, la tierra es común para todas las señales (la tierra o GND, de entrada, del pre-amp., del amp., no se muestra en el circuito).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sobrituning (Abr 30, 2010)

gracias elaficionado!!


----------

